# Help identifying this shrimp



## Arslan316 (7 Mar 2021)

Hi 
Can you please help me identify this shrimp? It was accidentally added into the bag when I bought some amano shrimp. It’s over 2inches, it’s much bigger than my Amanos and cherry shrimps. I currently have baby cherry shrimp and I don’t want to introduce an aggressive shrimp that would eat them.


----------



## shangman (7 Mar 2021)

It looks like Macrobrachium lamarrei/Whisker shrimp. I don't have experience with them, I've read that they'll have a go at weak, sick and young fellow inhabitants though.


----------



## Arslan316 (7 Mar 2021)

Thank you for your help, I will return it to the shop


----------

